# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Uncanny", thriller sci-fi film, Matthew Leutwyler, 2015, USA

## Airicist

Director - Matthew Leutwyler

Writer - Shahin Chandrasoma

Official website - acceleratedmatter.com

facebook.com/UncannyMovie

"Uncanny" on Wikipedia

"Uncanny" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Uncanny | Official Selection | SCI-FI-LONDON Film Festival | Trailer

Published on Apr 25, 2015




> Uncanny (USA 2015, Directed by Matthew Leutwyler. 91mins)
> 
> A cutting-edge Artificial Intelligence android exhibits unnerving emergent behavior when a reporter begins a relationship with the scientist who created it.
> Joy, a tech journalist, is invited to stay for a week with a reclusive tech magnate. During her stay she meets David, a former prodigy and robotics pioneer who has spent a decade working on Adam, an android so realistic that he initially fools Joy into thinking he’s human. Over the week, Joy gets to know both Adam and David, neither of whom are very well socialised, especially when it comes to women. Her week is full of uncomfortable situations but she ultimately starts to have feelings for David. This provokes jealousy in Adam, something he’s never experienced before. 
> Where Alex Garland’s EX MACHINA ultimately descended into a ‘men and their sex toys’ picture, UNCANNY offers thoughtful, independent science fiction deserving of a wide audience.

----------

